# thanks guys



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

thank you for the assistance, by the way have any of you seen one of these modified more than just wheels and suspension? also would it be possibile to change body looks like from 97 to 02 or something? and what would the possibility be as far as a 2.7T swap?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: thanks guys (BryanA6)*

Waaaaaay too much money to justify that kind of project, unless you have money to burn. If you want a '97 A6 to look like a '02 A6 and put in a 2.7T engine. the simple question comes to mind...why not just but an '02 A6 with a 2.7T already in it???


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: thanks guys (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

because i got this 97 a6 for 800$ usd i couldnt refuse this buy


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: thanks guys (BryanA6)*

$800 Audi = money pit.


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: thanks guys (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

no it might not be too bad so far the only things wrong i have found is, cv boots are split, cheap fix. air conditioning doesnt work, but i live in florida so it is ok. i need a new front bumber, and a new exhaust, which yes it may be a little expensive but not a money pit, but also i have never owned one of these so i am also sitting in the point i have no idea what i am getting myself into.
so yeah. im hoping it isnt a money pit then. but i have small ideas of what i would like to do if i can find the parts. that list is:
1. Air suspension- which i found a kit for 1800 with everything i need.
2. suicide the rear doors- i got a good friend that owes me a favor.
3. stock audi 18 inch rims- no idea what it will cost me.
4. tint- $200
5. new exhaust- so far i have seen 1000's of dollars for an exhaust that says it fit my car but it really doesnt. so if i am going to spend $1000 on a bolt on exhaust i would like it to be a direct fit, not one that says will need modifying.
but that is so far what i want to do soon, but i will replace the motor when this one blows. but it only has 78,000 miles on it and it was well taken care of so i am going to have to work to blow this motor up.







which i am not going to do at this time.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: thanks guys (BryanA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BryanA6* »_ *air conditioning doesnt work, but i live in florida so it is ok.* 

Am I the only one who doesn't understand this logic??








If you live in Florida wouldn't you WANT the a/c to work???


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: thanks guys (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Am I the only one who doesn't understand this logic??









If you live in Florida wouldn't you WANT the a/c to work???

I thought the same thing, but wasn't going to comment.


----------

